# Pigeon Parks



## Gitane44 (Apr 6, 2014)

Has Anyone Tried to Establish a Pigeon Park In a Town or City in USA? In Old San Juan PR. they have one. A 3:08 min video of it is on You Tube. Google 
( Pigeon's Park Old San Juan PR.)


----------



## pigeon protector (Nov 8, 2013)

Wow! how nice 
Every country and city should have one!


----------

